# Thoughts on kigurumi.



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 9, 2016)

I feel like I'm the only one who knew about kigurumi before I joined the furry fandom. Is there anyone out there who didn't have kigurumi introduced to them by the fandom? Just curious. I have 2 non-authentic kigurumi I ordered from Amazon. I have a tabby cat one (which was actually supposed to be Totoro but the company got the order wrong but there wasn't enough time to send it back before halloween, so I kept it) and a Stitch one.(From Lilo and stitch)
I just wanted to know, what is your opinion on kigurumi? I understand that some people use them as a partial fursuit, even though they don't really resemble a fursuit. Do they sell them at conventions? Do you own any? Are they from an authentic Sazac retailer? Etc. I just didn't see any discussion in this section on something that I later found played a small role in the fandom as fursuit/costume, that being kigurumi.


----------



## PrismaKitty (Apr 9, 2016)

I heard about kigurumi a long time ago before I even joined the fandom.
I don't have any, but I think they're cute and look cozy. I do own a snow leopard onesie, though.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 9, 2016)

I knew about kigurumi before I joined the fandom.
Wouldn't mind owning one, though not to wear in lieu of a proper fursuit


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 9, 2016)

I didn't know about them before entering the fandom but the fandom didn't introduce me to them. I think they're cute but I don't think I'd own one,  I think my days of animal-based costuming are behind me. I used to be a catter (cats the musical) but I haven't done that in a couple years now.


----------



## finchspark (Apr 9, 2016)

I wasn't aware of them before fandom stuff, and I started seeing them at anime conventions totally unrelated to furry fandom. I've always found them a little weird. I'm sure they're comfy but they aren't very visibly appealing. People who opt to get kigurumis instead of fursuits made of their character confuse the hell out of me...


----------



## HannaLongtail (Apr 10, 2016)

I was aware before joining the fandom because I went to anime conventions but I wouldn't use one as a Fursuit because there's no fur at all on them. Don't own any yet but they'd b perfect for the winter in this drafty apartment I now live in.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 10, 2016)

ive known about them for a while but never really considered it something id wear or see at conventions but it turns out you do!
I always thought of them as more... pyjama or a dressing gown replacement, like sleep ware, but not really an out of the house thing.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 10, 2016)

finchspark said:


> I wasn't aware of them before fandom stuff, and I started seeing them at anime conventions totally unrelated to furry fandom. I've always found them a little weird. I'm sure they're comfy but they aren't very visibly appealing. People who opt to get kigurumis instead of fursuits made of their character confuse the hell out of me...


Not that I don't plan to get a fursuit for my character. It's just that the thought of them being involved in the fandom didn't come to mind when joining the fandom. I've now seen furries wearing them in videos at conventions and someone even improvised for a fursuit by wearing a kigurumi and fursuit head. I only use kigurumi as sleepwear and somewhat loungewear, but if I went to a convention and didn't have a fursuit yet, I would probably buy another kigurumi more appropriate for conventions, like a fox one, and wear that. I noticed that it has sort of become a public fashion in Canada so you see a lot of people wearing them in public in urban areas there, but since they originated in Japan they are far more often seen worn as public clothing there.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 10, 2016)

I knew about Kigurumi before I knew what a Furry was.
As of right now I have a Panda and a Devil one.


----------

